# t-rex bucket trucks



## Treebag (Jun 24, 2011)

In the market for a bucket truck.
Looking for a critique on the pros and cons of a t rex style boom in re to versatility, usability and maintenance issues.
Thanks for feed back


----------



## deevo (Jun 26, 2011)

Treebag said:


> In the market for a bucket truck.
> Looking for a critique on the pros and cons of a t rex style boom in re to versatility, usability and maintenance issues.
> Thanks for feed back


 
A few tree companies around here have them, what model of lift are you looking at? like this....Terex Hi-Ranger XT Series Overcenter Aerial Device for Tree Trimming Advanced Product Search 



Hi-Ranger products are industry known for their smooth boom movement and precise control and reliability. 
Working heights 60 - 65 ft. (18.3 - 19.8 m) 
Optional 10 ft. (3 m) transverse lift available for additional 10 ft. working height 
Side reach 42.5 - 44.9 ft. (12.9 - 13.7 m) 
Please contact Sales for Minimum Chassis Requirements 

I have heard no complaints from them, where abouts are you located? Terex has a place near Toronto. I have only run Altec lifts my self so I can't comment on them much more then that. Blakesmaster runs one, haven't heard anything bad from him about it.


----------



## prentice110 (Jun 26, 2011)

Theres a boom mechanic who rarely posts on here calls himself Motor? He was bashing on those a while back. The hoses in the boom are a pita to change, the basket rotator is a non-serviceable part that wears out and is very costly to replace. An Aspluhnd crew near me had the main lift cylinder pin snap due to lack of grease on a 4 year old unit, luckily while doing the morning preflight un-manned test. I ran one for years and love it, but I heard when they first came out that they were meant to be an economy bucket, not meant to be around forever.


----------



## deevo (Jun 26, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Theres a boom mechanic who rarely posts on here calls himself Motor? He was bashing on those a while back. The hoses in the boom are a pita to change, the basket rotator is a non-serviceable part that wears out and is very costly to replace. An Aspluhnd crew near me had the main lift cylinder pin snap due to lack of grease on a 4 year old unit, luckily while doing the morning preflight un-manned test. I ran one for years and love it, but I heard when they first came out that they were meant to be an economy bucket, not meant to be around forever.


 
Thanks for letting us know Prentice! We run an Altec, so if we buy another will likely be another Altec. Their dealer is only an hour away anyways, 20 minutes from the Vermeer dealer.


----------



## Treebag (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!
We are out in Vancouver.
Got a couple of leads on an Altec and a Versalift, both 60 ft working heights.
Altec seems to be the most popular boom on the coast.
I heard that the Versalift is a bit quicker, but not sure how it compares re service/reliability


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

deevo said:


> A few tree companies around here have them, what model of lift are you looking at? like this....Terex Hi-Ranger XT Series Overcenter Aerial Device for Tree Trimming Advanced Product Search
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No real complaints on my boom so far. The company that owned it before me was rather lacking in their maintenance so it needs a good bit of work done to it currently but I'm using it till I can schedule an overhaul with a boom tech. 

My main issue is I haven't had much luck finding someone to do the work near me. Essentially, I'm forced to shut down the biz ( or just do small jobs ) for a week while I send the truck 3 1/2 hours south to a one man operation in PA. The major work to be performed on it ( hopefully next week ) is replacement of the tri-link bearing on the upper boom, replacement of the turret gear and replacement of the leveling chains. The leveling chains are supposed to be replaced every 5 years, I believe while the other two issues were caused by a lack of grease. 

The main thing when buying any used boom is to have an independent mechanic check it out. While my boom is in need of about $7500 worth of work to be certified, by hiring the mechanic to check it out beforehand I was able to deduct that amount from the asking price. Had I not spent the $200 to get the mechanic out there I would have had no idea what I was getting into.


----------



## thebutcher (Jul 8, 2011)

*cheap booms*

I work for asplundh tree expert co, I have ran both terex and altec. I love the altec. The terex(xt seris) suck. I had a xt seris failure with me. The rotation gear broke and the bull gear broke. This seems to happen more than you would thing. I have heard a lot of cases of the leveling system failing also. I would go with atec even if it was a lr3


----------



## Treebag (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Butch!
We're definitely leaning towards an Altec


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 9, 2011)

thebutcher said:


> I work for asplundh tree expert co, I have ran both terex and altec. I love the altec. The terex(xt seris) suck. I had a xt seris failure with me. The rotation gear broke and the bull gear broke. This seems to happen more than you would thing. I have heard a lot of cases of the leveling system failing also. I would go with atec even if it was a lr3


 
Wow. Some mighty strong words against the XT there. Perhaps you can site more evidence than your own personal anecdotal version? I'm sure if they were unsafe they would no longer be on the market. Like I said, mine was run for over 10 years with next to nothing for maintenance ( not even grease ) before I bought it and everything still worked. Granted my case is anecdotal as well but there are a TON of these booms in use and I've never heard one story of what you claim. Just sayin...


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 9, 2011)

thebutcher said:


> I work for asplundh tree expert co, I have ran both terex and altec. I love the altec. The terex(xt seris) suck. I had a xt seris failure with me. The rotation gear broke and the bull gear broke. This seems to happen more than you would thing. I have heard a lot of cases of the leveling system failing also. I would go with atec even if it was a lr3


 
Yeah, but you animals beat the holy hell out of everything they hand you. Ive seen asplundh guys do everything from using the boom as a crane to tying pulleys to em to pull trunks over


----------

